# Perfume you wore in your younger years..



## melzie_fire (Dec 6, 2004)

My fave perfume when I was a preteen/teen was Navy. And, I gotta admit, I still like smelling it today although I really don't wear it.

I also liked Lady Stetson, and I can remember when my friend and I were all about Love's Baby Soft, White Musk and, of course, Exclamation! LOL

What did you wear, and do you like it now?


----------



## Haloinrverse (Dec 6, 2004)

my first perfumes were loves baby soft, debbie gibson electric youth, elizabeth arden sunflowers, and jessica mc clintock.

anything powdery makes me practically gag now, and i cant for the life of me recall what electric youth smells like or why i wore it, because i barely knew who debbie gibson was. sunflowers still smells just as good to me, but its very distinctive, and i wouldnt be caught dead wearing it. lol. my great great aunt has always worn jessica mc clintock, and it smells very comforting on her. i dont much care for it on myself.

i also wore some sort of naturistics dab on perfume that i really loved. (this was all pre highschool, BTW.)

in high school i didnt wear much of anything except gap heaven. i still sometimes reach for it, but its very different than anything else i wear.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 7, 2004)

LOL Halo!!! I had Electric Youth too!!! LOL (&amp; I don't remember what it smells like either!- Guess it wasn't too memorable! ) I also wore Sunflowers &amp; GAP Heaven in High School - a girl in class had it on one day - and I was hooked after that... I also wore Vanilla Fields, Jovan White Musk, Lucky You, and Curve... I had a bunch of perfumes I would switch around ... I can't even remember half of them! LOL


----------



## Haloinrverse (Dec 7, 2004)

i could write an entire diatribe about the many reasons why i hate vanilla fields. one of my friends wears it, and lets just say that i can literally smell her across a parking lot when i am downwind.

i had the little bottle of electric youth- the one with the pink lightening bolt in it. i was always jealous of my friends larger bottle. she had the one with the little pink spring in it.

when i was in middle school, girls magazine really pushed loves fragrances, for some reason. that was me, using bonne bell 405 toner, or whatever it was called, and stinking like loves baby soft.


----------



## melzie_fire (Dec 7, 2004)

ROFL ... I remember the pink spring! Wasn't Electric Youth fruity or something? I never actually owned it but my friend did, and she thought she was COOL for having it, lol. Just like Debbie Gibson, hee!


----------



## PnkCosmo (Dec 7, 2004)

OMG!! I remember wearing Navy as well!! That was my fave when I was in middle school.

I also wore Love's Baby Soft.

I also remember Exclamation, but I'm not sure if it was me that wore it, or my sister.

Originally Posted by *melzie_fire* My fave perfume when I was a preteen/teen was Navy. And, I gotta admit, I still like smelling it today although I really don't wear it.
I also liked Lady Stetson, and I can remember when my friend and I were all about Love's Baby Soft, White Musk and, of course, Exclamation! LOL

What did you wear, and do you like it now?


----------



## Laura (Dec 7, 2004)

I used Exclamation &amp; i'm not sure if ye had this in the states, but i also used CHARLIE. You could get Charlie Red, Silver, Blue or Yellow i think!! Felt so grown up wearing perfume when i was 12/13!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 7, 2004)

OMG LAura!!! YESSS! I almost forgot that!! I had Charlie White.... LOL But for some reason they all pretty much smelled the same! LOL



I also had the 'pink spring' bottle of Electric Youth... eat your hearts out! LOL I also had some perfume that was in a solid that smelled like roses. I don't remember what that was called ...


----------



## HarleyMom (Dec 7, 2004)

*My faves when I was a teen were Babe by Faberge, Your the Fire by Yardley, and Jontue by Revlon. The first 2 have haven't been around for years, sometimes a bottle will pop up on ebay. Jontue is still sold in stores but it smells almost like bug spray to me now



. It's funny how our taste changes when we get older. Oh, and something else that was really popular back then was scented oils that came in tiny bottles, we all used to wear strawberry oil and lip gloss, my High School must have smelled like a fruit stand.*


----------



## melzie_fire (Dec 8, 2004)

Originally Posted by *naturally* I think I wore Cachet ...don't know if I'd like the smell now ..but WAYYYY back then ..I did. Then I started wearing one of RL's scents ..can't remember the name. But I hear ya on certain perfumes Halo ..wehre they just KILL that scent. I worked with a woman ..I SWORE she used everything ...lotion, powder, perfume ..and douche if they made it ..you could tell when she was coming into work ...GAG!



ROFLMAO at the "and douche if they made it"!!! Too funny!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 8, 2004)

I had to laugh at that one too!! LOL

My mom used to have the Jontue powder.. lol I also use to wear CK One... the "Unisex" fragrance LOL - then there was Jean Nate' Perfumed Bath Gels! LOL






*"13 Year Old Debbie Gibson at the release party for her new Electric Youth perfume" *LOL


----------



## PnkCosmo (Dec 8, 2004)

Ooh!!! Yesss!!!

My sister &amp; I both wore Charlie too!!!

Originally Posted by *laura127* I used Exclamation &amp; i'm not sure if ye had this in the states, but i also used CHARLIE. You could get Charlie Red, Silver, Blue or Yellow i think!! Felt so grown up wearing perfume when i was 12/13!


----------



## Haloinrverse (Dec 8, 2004)

LMAO @ naturally and the douche comment. haaa!

do you guys remember the commercials for charlie? it was cindy crawford singing "and they caaaaaall it chaaaaaarlie." i remember SNL lampooning it, and they sang the jingle to the same tune, but the words were "and they call it tone deaf."

out of absolutely *morbid* curiousity, i smelled charlie today, and it was gagalicious. its the regular yellow charlie. bluuuuh.


----------



## keaLoha (Dec 10, 2004)

like several of us, Love's Baby Soft was one of my first scents. as i got older, i wore Murasaki by Shiseido, Beautiful by EL, Poison by Dior, Giorgio by Giorgio Beverly Hills. would i wear them today? not if i was paid $1 meeeeeeellion dollars.


----------



## Haloinrverse (Dec 11, 2004)

poison? poison??? ill pretend i didnt hear that, and i certainly wont judge you by it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Originally Posted by *keaLoha* like several of us, Love's Baby Soft was one of my first scents. as i got older, i wore Murasaki by Shiseido, Beautiful by EL, Poison by Dior, Giorgio by Giorgio Beverly Hills. would i wear them today? not if i was paid $1 meeeeeeellion dollars.


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Dec 13, 2004)

I, too, wore Debbie Gibson's Electric Youth, and I had the pink spring bottle, as well - the large one!





I'd love a bottle of that nowadays, just because of the reminiscent quality of it for me. I was probably a few years older, so I actually knew who Debbie Gibson was, and adored her.





I also wore:

Loves' Baby Soft

Jean Nate

"Primo" - Parfums de Coeur's version of Giorgio by Giorgio of Bevery Hills

"A Little Sexy" - Parfums de Coeur's version of Red by Giorgio of Bevery Hills

There were probably more, but I can't remember right now. Fun stuff!


----------



## WarholsMarilyn (Jan 6, 2005)

I remember wearing Cher's Uninhibited alot, as well as LuLu. From what I remember of how the Cher one smelt I think it was a spicy vanilla scent, I would like to find it again to see if I still like it. I don't think it is made anymore though. With LuLu I found it somewhere recently and I smelt it and could not beleive how sickly floral it was.

The Love's Baby Soft I remember freinds wearing that one but I don't think I did. As for the Debbie Gibson one I didn't know she ever had a scent. Maybe it wasn't in Canada.

Now a days me taste has changed slightly, I still like ones that are a spicy vanilla Like Cavelli, or Hot Couture. I also really like Hypnotic Poison and I currently wear most of the time Burberry Brit.


----------



## Amethyst (Apr 15, 2005)

Another thread reminded me of this and I just started to recall some fragrances from my youth that I was crazy about.









Coty's Wild Musk (still love it)




Skin Musk 
Avon's Sweet Honesty




Opium (when it was REALLY popular, but ok, this is not *THAT* old)
What perfumes do you remember wearing in the old days, your youth, etc., or way back when?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 16, 2005)

Electric Youth &amp; Charlie White! LOL Check out this thread HERE for some of our other fav's from 'yesteryear'! LOL


----------



## glamslam (Apr 17, 2005)

I just checked that thread, it's good! Gotta go dredge it back up!


----------



## glamslam (Apr 17, 2005)

Hmmm this thread was before I joined! I gotta put my 2 cents in! I never got into Electric Youth, but I did like Debbie Gibson. Sounds like I missed the boat on that one!


I didn't wear Loves Baby Soft but I did wear Heaven Sent! Very similar powdery smell! (This was more Jr. High than High school) 
I loved Primo! (fake Giorgio) If you didn't reek of this scent in my high school, you were beyond uncool. It was THE scent. 
Also ultra cool were Poison, Red, Obsession and Tiffany. 
Cheaper, drugstore perfumes that I liked were Lady Stetson, Intimate Musk, and Exclamation. 
Oh, I wore this oriental one for quite a while called...I can't remember! It had 2 words that were similar. Xia Xiang...something like that? I don't think it's around anymore! 
For guys, it was essential to douse themselves in Polo, Obsession, Brut, Stetson, or Drakkar Noir! Yikes...!


----------



## LindaA (Apr 17, 2005)

Avon's Sweet Honesty, Shalimar, and EL's Youth Dew


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Electric Youth &amp; Charlie White! LOL Check out this thread HERE for some of our other fav's from 'yesteryear'! LOL




aaaaaaah yes electric youth i loved that perfume if i could find it i am sure i'd still wear it lol.Night Rythms was a fave i used to wear. vanilla fields for a minute. colors by benetton i wore liz claiborne in jr high too


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 18, 2005)

i wore electric youth and would also like another bottle of it lol

colors by benetton, liz claiborne, vanilla fields, night rythms that was a body spray i can't remember who made it..

i started wearing eternity in high school and i still wear it. it's a staple in my pefumes. I still have a bottle of poison. and i also reallyliked an avon perfume Natori not sure what year that was but i've had a bottle for ages and i refuse to use it very often so i don't use it all up.


----------



## hawaiilatina (Apr 18, 2005)

I wore JeanNate, Avon's Soft Musk and then Estee by Estee Lauder and Poison my fav for a long time. Estee was kinda strong. Didn't need much. Today I wouldn't use any of them! Maybe Poison. I use Estee Lauder's "Spellbound" and Lancome's "Tresor". If I want a light scent I tend to use Victoria Secrets Body Sprays.


----------



## hawaiilatina (Apr 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* Another thread reminded me of this and I just started to recall some fragrances from my youth that I was crazy about.







Coty's Wild Musk (still love it)




Skin Musk 
Avon's Sweet Honesty




Opium (when it was REALLY popular, but ok, this is not *THAT* old)
What perfumes do you remember wearing in the old days, your youth, etc., or way back when?



Wow! I remember Sweet Honesty! I forgot that I use to use this one.


----------



## hawaiilatina (Apr 18, 2005)

Jean Nate, Soft Musk from Avon, Estee by Estee Lauder, Poison for a long time my fav.


----------



## Amethyst (Apr 18, 2005)

OOps - sorry - I started a thread similar to this because I didn't notice this one earlier.


----------



## Amethyst (Apr 18, 2005)

Sorry ladies - I didn't realize a similar topic was started earlier.


----------



## Haloinrverse (Apr 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* Sorry ladies - I didn't realize a similar topic was started earlier.



thats ok.



ill merge the threads.


----------



## Marisol (Apr 19, 2005)

Charlie, CKOne, Exclamation and Jean Nate.


----------



## wongy74 (Apr 20, 2005)

OMG, I remember all those Love's Baby Soft ads and stuff in magazines. I became convinced that if I wore it, boys would follow me around, sniffing me. I remember one thing where a guy said he loved the smell and loved when his girlfriend wore his jacket and left the scent on it. LOL! Me = marketer's dream!

I also wore Sunflowers and Tresor. I loved those so much!



I thought the Tresor bottle was just the most sophisticated thing.

Imma dork!


----------



## Leadfoot (Apr 20, 2005)

Back in the day I wore Baby Soft and Undeniable (by Avon). I wouldn't wear either now, as I love what I currently am wearing - Mania by Giorgio Armani.


----------



## meg1959 (Apr 21, 2005)

Cachet...waves to Kim!

Charlie

Love's Baby Soft, and I think they had a lemon scented version too

Blue Jeans

a solid perfume, I think it was "Grass," smelled like newly-mown hay if I remember correctly

a green apple scent that came in an apple shaped bottle, perfume was acid green....took hours to wear off

Meg


----------



## Liz (Apr 21, 2005)

i never really wore perfumre, i always wore like B&amp;B spray or vickie's spray stuff with matching lotions. hehe


----------



## Sofia (May 14, 2005)

I've never heard of 75% of these perfumes. When I first started wearing perfume I was in highschool, they were Eternity and Tommy Girl (both of which I still wear).


----------



## K*O* (May 14, 2005)

*As a teenager way back when,



I always wore ZEN by Shieshedo - I loved it., it came in a black bottle with gold leafing on it - Can't find it any more today (maybe on Ebay, I guess) They have a "new" ZEN which I have, &amp; its nice too, but nothing like the original...I hate when you find something you really love, &amp; it gets discontinued !!! That's the story of my Life!!!!



*

Originally Posted by *melzie_fire* My fave perfume when I was a preteen/teen was Navy. And, I gotta admit, I still like smelling it today although I really don't wear it.
I also liked Lady Stetson, and I can remember when my friend and I were all about Love's Baby Soft, White Musk and, of course, Exclamation! LOL

What did you wear, and do you like it now?


----------



## elljmz (May 14, 2005)

As a freshman in highschool I wore Georgio. As a sophmore it was some type of Liz Claiborne (the one in the yellow triangle). Then for the rest of highschool it was EL Beautiful.

Up until a few yeas ago I wore Amarige de Givenchy. I'll tell you what!- I never got so many compliments from men and women! Don't know why I switched. I guess I just got sick of it. Now when I wear perfume its either Ralph Lauren Romance or Fresh Sugar ( which I love).


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 14, 2005)

I wore Love's Baby Soft and Jean Nate

Now I wear so many different perfumes, but the two favs are: Cartier and Dior Pure Poison ..... can you say 'yummy'?!!!








Originally Posted by *elljmz* As a freshman in highschool I wore Georgio. As a sophmore it was some type of Liz Claiborne (the one in the yellow triangle). Then for the rest of highschool it was EL Beautiful.
Up until a few yeas ago I wore Amarige de Givenchy. I'll tell you what!- I never got so many compliments from men and women! Don't know why I switched. I guess I just got sick of it. Now when I wear perfume its either Ralph Lauren Romance or Fresh Sugar ( which I love).


----------



## LuckyMe (May 15, 2005)

I can remember wearing Sunflowers-Ooh that smell is so gross now.


----------



## Anya1976 (May 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *LuckyMe* I can remember wearing Sunflowers-Ooh that smell is so gross now. oh man i always hated sunflowers..... i had a friend who wore it all the time and i hated it it would give me aheadache


----------



## spazbaby (May 15, 2005)

I wore Baby Soft, Exclamation, Colors by Benetton, and Electric Youth.

I don't know why I'm admitting this, but I actually still like to spray on some Baby Soft before bed once in a while


----------



## Haloinrverse (May 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *LuckyMe* I can remember wearing Sunflowers-Ooh that smell is so gross now. lol. i wore sunflowers in 7th and 8th grade. i tested it out recently, and i still like it alright, but i would never wear it now.


----------



## raineywife (May 16, 2005)

Jean Nate

Giorgio / Primo

Tabu


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *spazbaby* I wore Baby Soft, Exclamation, Colors by Benetton, and Electric Youth.
I don't know why I'm admitting this, but I actually still like to spray on some Baby Soft before bed once in a while





wow we wore pretty much the same stuff lol except i haven't had loves baby soft since i was like 10 lol


----------



## peekaboo (May 16, 2005)

The good: Dewberry by the Body Shop, Gap Heaven and Gap Grass, CK, Calgon

The bad: The fake knock offs....almost eternity, love's baby soft, those body sprays....forget the name? Fire and Ice

The ugly: Poison(weapon of mass destruction), Exclaimation, sunflowers -anything musk, that body shop white musk could peel the paint of a reactor....


----------



## spazbaby (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* wow we wore pretty much the same stuff lol except i haven't had loves baby soft since i was like 10 lol It happened to catch my eye at Wal-Mart one day. I picked it up and smelled it and it really took me back to those days...it was cheap (no kidding!) so I just bought it. I'll either spray it on before bed or just spray my pillow case. It's a comforting scent for me.


----------



## spazbaby (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *peekaboo* The good: Dewberry by the Body Shop, Gap Heaven and Gap Grass, CK, Calgon
The bad: The fake knock offs....almost eternity, love's baby soft, those body sprays....forget the name? Fire and Ice

The ugly: Poison(weapon of mass destruction), Exclaimation, sunflowers -anything musk, that body shop white musk could peel the paint of a reactor....

Gap Grass! I LOVED that stuff. I didn't wear that until high school though. I thought it was cool to wear a green shirt when I used it.


----------



## Haloinrverse (May 17, 2005)

hey, i still like gap grass. lol. i bought the scent and a lotion on ebay about three years ago. i got sick of it and swapped the scent away a long time ago, but i still have the lotion and use it occasionally. in 10th grade i had the solid scent and i thought it was the best thing ever.


----------



## nydoll23 (May 17, 2005)

My scent was always pear and my best friend was always peach.Our friends use to say they knew we were coming when the smelled a fruit basket.


----------



## beckibelle (Jul 4, 2005)

I used to wear the Max Factor Green Apple, Revlon Touche, and Jontue.


----------



## Leony (Jul 5, 2005)

I never wear perfumes when I was teen; I just use body splash instead. Then, I started to buy one for myself when I'm 20 years old; it was Issey Miyake.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jul 5, 2005)

This is such a wonderful thread! I used to wear a bunch of odd cheap perfumes, but the one I really remember liking was CK One, I think it was called. I had like some samples or something, and one year that was all I asked for for Christmas. I didn't get it, but the next year I was given about 5 different knock-off versions that all smelled life barf. I was so upset. I knew it was an expensive perfume, but I would have given everything up just to have a bottle of the real stuff.


----------



## karrieann (Jul 9, 2005)

loves baby soft, wind song,


----------



## Anna (Jul 9, 2005)

i had electirc youth! with the spring i was like 7 but i threw it in the cart at kmart and was going to DIE if i didnt get it.loves baby soft when i was like 10~there wa s a gift set of like 5 the regular white blue yellow and a green one oh i was cool..the bbw body sprays that graduated into tommy girl which now makes me puke love spell but once my friend wore it to a party was a bad experiance and she puked i cant stand it it smells like puke to me :X and from there it went up right now in my rotation i have: kenneth cole black, burberry brit, britney spears curious, armani mania and i believe thats it for the moment. i should go buy a new perfume...


----------



## girl_geek (Jul 10, 2005)

I've never worn much perfume and don't even own any right now, since I'm allergic to so many of them ... however before I developed my allergies, I remember wearing a lot of Malibu Musk in junior high, lol


----------



## MacForMe (Jul 10, 2005)

OMG! talk about FLASHABACKS!! I wore Love's "Rain" and Loves "Lemon".. then later came Obsession (ughhh) and Eternity.. hmm, what else, oh yea, i wore patchouli back then and well.. i still do.


----------



## cottoncandy (Jul 21, 2005)

i wore some cheap perfumes, one was called elope and i bought it at a market, and another one from H&amp;M it was pink, dunno the name. then i wore sunflowers - elizabeth arden and ck - eternity. i dont wear either now.


----------



## Suzy (Jul 27, 2005)

Does anyone remember Benetton? Don't know if they even make it anymore. Fruity but warm, I loved it


----------



## WarholsMarilyn (Jul 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ciphersnow* Does anybody remember Gloria Vanderbuilt perfume? It came in a lavender colored box and the bottle had a swan on it. I used to wear that all through high school. I don't even know if they still make it. My dad used to buy it for my birthday and I thought "wow-it's so expensive"



Of course this is going back to the 70's........ Yeah, I remember it and they do still make it. I know in Canada you can still find it a Shoppers Drug Mart, most of the time. I know at Christmas they always have sets of it with either lotion or powder in it.


----------



## lioness (Jul 28, 2005)

H*i you lot!! i remember going through a dewberry phase from the body shop - yuk , also charlie, beautiful , anais anais ,are he ones i remember.*

*What a smelly bunch we was




LOL!!*


----------



## tashbash (Jul 28, 2005)

*Oh my gosh!! I had Electric youth, exclamation, and loves baby soft. I also wore that Gloria Vanderbilt one with the swan cause my mom wore it and of course I wanted to be jsut like her! In high school I wore Gap Heaven, everyone knew that was my scent. I think I was like one of the first ones to discover it at my school (I had a small high school). Anyway, I was in Gap the other day and saw it. I picked it up to smell it and remember when. As soon as I smelled it, it took me right back, so I HAD to buy it. Funny how you smell something and it immediately makes you remember little things!*


----------



## Lealabell (Jul 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lioness* H*i you lot!! i remember going through a dewberry phase from the body shop - yuk* I remember the dewberry phase too. You used to be able to tell how rich people were by whether they're dewberry body spray was from Boots Natural collection or the Body Shop. I remember my best friend wearing a perfume called So?. I used to wear GAP Dream, I still like the smell but it brings back bad memories.


----------



## christymo (Jul 29, 2005)

I had a fondness for my moms scent, Lauren, mostly because I LOVED the bottle. It seemed very womanly and seductive to me. As far as my own scent, the first one I really wore was a peach oil by the body shop. I think I smelled like peach candy every day of junior high.


----------



## Jen (Jul 29, 2005)

Wind Song and Gloria Vanderbilt! quite a few years ago!


----------



## nawtylaura (Jul 31, 2005)

*Nina Ricci Les Belles de Ricci Liberty Fizz i wore that from about the age of 10 **and then i moved onto ralph - by ralph lauren when i was 14*

*still love the smell of it:icon_love *


----------



## zinn (Aug 3, 2005)

I was another Love's Baby Soft wearer. Then got into some of the Gap scents. Now into Angel and Origins's Ginger.


----------



## jessica9 (Aug 17, 2005)

i used to wear estee lauder sunflowers a lot too. and when i smell it, it reminds me of starting catholic high school and field hockey!

i never had electric youth, but my friend did and i thought she was cool for having it! haha! it had that cool hot pink spiral thing on it. i had love's baby soft and love's rain and lemon when i was in 6th grade i think.

my first boyfriend wore CK One!! i know it was supposed to be all "unisex" and all, but i always thought he was sort of a sissy for wearing it.


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 17, 2005)

Everyone (girls AND boys) in my middle school wore CK One including myself.. so everyone smelled the same!


----------



## anne7 (Aug 21, 2005)

I remember my first perfume had Minnie Mouse as the stopper...can't remember what it was called, but I thought I was so mature wearing it, and I was only 7. I wish I still had it so I could smell it, but I think it was powdery and cloyingly floral. Then I remember Sunflowers...ugh, I can't believe I wore that stuff. And I remember Charlie, but I never bought it, along with those silly commercials. In Junior high, everyone and their mother's cousin's friend's daughter wore Clinique Happy. My older sisters had bottles of it, and i would take the mini bottles they got at gift time and use it. I found one recently and that stuff REEKS on me. I've smelled it on other people, and it smells nice, so it must be just me. I also remember when Bonne Bell had a line of perfumes called Bottled Emotion, and I had a purple one called 'Funky'. I'm still in high school, and it seems like everyone wears American Eagle Aura, Hollister, Clinique Happy (ugh STILL), or Victoria's Secret or BBW sprays. As of now, I really like Hollister August, Gap So Pink, Clinique Happy Heart, Marc Jacobs for Women, Abercrombie and Fitch, Abercrombie 8, and Burberry Weekend. And Burberry Brit is on my wishlist.



And I can always tell when people are wearing my mothers favorite (Estee Lauder Pleasures, but she also wore Shalimar) and my Dad's (Gucci Rush, but I've got him into Marc Jacobs for Men, which I LOVE...)


----------



## MARIAN (Aug 27, 2005)

i don't remember , but i was great reading about all the old smells and remembering how grown up it felt to wear perfume





Originally Posted by *meg1959* Cachet...waves to Kim!
Charlie

Love's Baby Soft, and I think they had a lemon scented version too

Blue Jeans

a solid perfume, I think it was "Grass," smelled like newly-mown hay if I remember correctly

a green apple scent that came in an apple shaped bottle, perfume was acid green....took hours to wear off

Meg


----------



## luckystar131 (Aug 28, 2005)

I loved Love's Baby Soft!! I had a set I got for Chirstmas once and it had like 5 different scents and they were each a different color. The blue one was my fav, but I can't remember the name of it now. Oh, and I still like the baby soft but don't ever wear it.

Originally Posted by *melzie_fire* My fave perfume when I was a preteen/teen was Navy. And, I gotta admit, I still like smelling it today although I really don't wear it.
I also liked Lady Stetson, and I can remember when my friend and I were all about Love's Baby Soft, White Musk and, of course, Exclamation! LOL

What did you wear, and do you like it now?


----------



## **Jen** (Aug 28, 2005)

This post is hysterical, ooh all the memories...

I remember when my aunt used to buy me the roll on perfumes when I was just a little girl, they looked like little lip glosses, she also used to buy me the little pins from avon that you would open and little perfume would be inside, god awful scented perfume, but the pins were always cute (dinasours, lady bugs, frogs)

High school was:

1. Sunflowers

2. Lady Stetson

3. Electric Youth

4. Vanilla Fields

5. Loves Baby Soft

And whatever else the drugstore sold that I worked at.

When I was in my 20's I used

Escape

Liz Claiborne

Liz Claiborne Realities

Etc...


----------



## lilla (Aug 28, 2005)

My first perfume was Anais Anais by Cacharel. After that I started collecting perfumes that I liked in my 20's so I still get it for my collection whenever I finish a bottle.


----------



## AngelaMH (Aug 28, 2005)

I think I started with Loves baby soft then went on to exclamation but my mom said it was way too strong and hid the bottle from me.



Then I really liked Navy! Then as a senior I was addicted to Victoria's Secret Tranquil Breeze. Was soooooo mad when they discontinued it.


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leony* I never wear perfumes when I was teen; I just use body splash instead. Then, I started to buy one for myself when I'm 20 years old; it was Issey Miyake. OOH I love Issey Miyake!
Do you remember Malibu Musk? Can you believe they STILL sell it? And all of the Designer Imposters!!

Sand and Sable? Vanilla Fields? Those were my middle school fragrances. I just caught a glimpse of Sand and Sable again and I think I might get some!

I also loved Chloe Narcisse and Tresor in h.s.


----------



## horse_luver (Aug 30, 2005)

My favourites were just body sprays. Anything vanilla or strawberry!!


----------



## tracybryant (Sep 1, 2005)

I wore Navy, and in middle school, Tommy Girl which actually smells like cigarettes to me now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol weird huh?


----------



## Haloinrverse (Sep 6, 2005)

i cannot believe that this thread is still going!


----------



## glamslam (Sep 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Haloinrverse* i cannot believe that this thread is still going!



Woah, you are back!



I've been wondering about you...
Yeah this has been a long thread! Also...What are Your HG/Fave Skincare...Word Association Game...The Or Game...What's in Your Shower...We have so many new members all the time, they just won't die!


----------



## Cirean (Sep 6, 2005)

Early teens it was Love's Baby Soft and Charlie by Revlon

Late teens it was Oscar de la Renta and Crabtree &amp; Evelyn's Gardenia

20's was CK1, I did everything but drink that stuff!!! and Roots Uniscent

I still love the unisex scents!


----------



## Haloinrverse (Sep 8, 2005)

lol! yep, im back and mostly well.






Originally Posted by *glamslam* Woah, you are back!



I've been wondering about you...
Yeah this has been a long thread! Also...What are Your HG/Fave Skincare...Word Association Game...The Or Game...What's in Your Shower...We have so many new members all the time, they just won't die!


----------



## CarrieLynn (Sep 9, 2005)

I wonder if our perfumes show our ages, lol. I used to where Enjoli. Loved it. A few years ago my cousin asked me if I still wore that perfume that smelled like Playdough. She was talking about the Enjoli. I also wore Charlie, Avon's Cottilion, Avon Soft Musk, Jean Nate and probrably a few others as well. Now I wear Victoria Secret Heavenly and White Diamonds Perfume by Elizabeth Taylor. Recently I got a sample of DKNY Be Delicous Lotion. I thought that smelled wonderful, but boy is it out of my price range. Gotta wait for a special occaision and hit dh up for that one.


----------



## nikky (Nov 20, 2005)

my first scent was loves baby soft as well. my mother started me off on that, she said that should be a girls first perfume. she got lucky because i liked it even tough she picked it out.


----------



## moviedom78 (Nov 20, 2005)

I had the 90210 perfume... I know I know... shame on me.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Nov 20, 2005)

Good thread! I'm trying to remember most of my old scents...

Adolescence: Vanderbilt, Jean Nate splash, something heather scented that was made by Village Naturals (came in a plastic tube with a fabric touch-point), Love's Baby Soft and Love's Rain, Coty Musk

Teen years: Lou Lou by Cacharel, Colors by Benetton, Calyx by Prescriptives, Obsession. I remember back when I was 15ish there was no such thing as Victoria's Secret, B&amp;BW and you couldn't find sweet or foody body-scented lotions etc in the drugstore. When a local trendy boutique started making custom-scented lotions, I was in HEAVEN when I had my first strawberry-scented lotion!!

20's: Amarige, Sunflowers, Gap Grass, Angel, (early 20's - lots of Victoria's Secret body lotion or B&amp;BW). I remember dousing myself with an B&amp;BW apple scent!!! Gaaah!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Nov 20, 2005)

i used to wear sunflower i bought it from a drugstore, i still see to this day , and im like damn i want that again! but then i never get it


----------



## katrosier (Nov 20, 2005)

Early teens : nina ricci , the entire exclamation line ( you know exclamation eau , ex.blush, ex. dare etc)

Mid teens : anais anais ( hate the smell now), poison , cachet

now : anything by chanel and bora bora by liz clairborne


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 20, 2005)

It was probably one of those Gap perfumes, I think it was Heaven.


----------



## agranheim (Nov 25, 2005)

OKAY, Loves Baby Soft, some avon cheap-whXXish smellin stuff and seems like "Babe" by faberge was another one.


----------



## Layla007 (Nov 26, 2005)

I wore "Loves Lemon" or something. Also wore Windsong and Charlie. In my 20's I wore Opium constantly but now like lighter fragrances


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 26, 2005)

I think I was in middle school when I wore Love's Baby Soft, Electric Youth, Night Rhythms, Exclamation, you had to wear them in order to be cool. I still remember the songs in the ads, the Electric Youth song Debbie Gibson sang has been going through my head the whole time I have been reading this thread. And "I can feel the rhythm of the night...." for Night Rhythms.


----------



## kuanyin (Dec 3, 2005)

I don't remember wearing anything much in high school, but as someone mentioned, strawberry oil was BIG. And it was disgusting to me even then! Musks were also popular and very strong ones at that. After high school, I hit on Pierre Cardin for women. I never knew anyone else that used it and I guess it hasn't been made in years. I loved it and it was my "signature fragrance" for several years. Ever since I have used a variety. I suspect that I would still like Pierre Cardin, if I could find it. As I recall, it was a fairly woodsy scent. I wasn't into florals yet, in fact I always liked to try men's scents at the store. Never bought one though.


----------



## SewAmazing (Dec 3, 2005)

Charlie, Windsong, White Shoulders, White Linen, Obsession, and Halston. I was determined to smell like an old woman!! Stetson was appealing but I never bought it. LOL Now I like L'Air du Temps by Nina Ricci but I rarely wear cologne. I prefer a lightly scented fragrant lotion.


----------



## NaturalSiren (Dec 5, 2005)

Oh my! I remember Love's Baby Soft! I also remember them having a promotional special where they gave away pink sleep shirts, it was back in the 19......*cough*......but I digress....As a teen I wore Night Musk, yeah, I know.


----------



## Emerald (Dec 5, 2005)

My first perfume was a men's perfume



It was Dior's Fahrenheit. My parents had bought a boxed set of Dior's miniatures and my sisters and I got to pick one each. I got hooked on Fahrenheit's watermelony smell.


----------



## jasminonline (Dec 5, 2005)

Wow In my teen years for some odd Reason I was obsessed with Far Away from Avon...The other Ones I use to wear alot to was Navy, Jovan Musk for woman and Lady Stetson....

When I was able to get into my mother's Stash I used to wear White Diamonds and Tresor (I love tresor)


----------



## charish (Dec 5, 2005)

oh my gosh, such memories. i wore charlie(reg.and the white one),sunflowers, the body sprays that were like the real things.and the baby soft one. some more but can't think of them right now.


----------



## CamaroChick (Dec 5, 2005)

Oh, man, what DIDN'T I try! Most of the ones I used to wear would make me sick to my stomach now. Among my old faves: Love's Baby Soft, Sophia, Lady Stetson, Jessica McClintock, Candid, Odyssey, some other real "powdery" smelling Avon fragrance whose name escapes me now.... Many, many, many scents!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 5, 2005)

Charlie--original, Candid and Jean Nate


----------



## tourmaline2777 (Dec 6, 2005)

In my preteen years I wore whatever fragrance my mother had on her dresser (youth dew, l'air du temps, opium). Imagine a kid wearing such heady fragrances, but this was before they started really marketing to tweens. There was love's baby soft but that was pretty much it. I also wore the Avon samples my godmother gave me-soft musk. In high school (still borrowing from mom) I wore obsession. Then i got my own bottle of beautiful which is cannot bear to smell now. I also wore realities in high school. In college i wore Tribu, which I have not seen in a while.


----------



## Anya1976 (Dec 7, 2005)

i was wearing chanel#5 as a teen so that's not something most teens wear lol


----------



## Elisabeth (Dec 7, 2005)

Girls, Girls, Girls!!! ROTFLMAO!! YOU ALL WON'T BELIEVE WHAT I JUST DID.....

I just went on E-Bay and purchased a s**tload of.......SWEET HONESTY!!!

Anybody remember SWEET HONESTY??? The Avon fragrance??

Well, I was born in 1964, and when I saw an old Sweet Honesty ad....

Gonna try it, never really liked it even when I was young..just for the Nostalgia Factor.

I also used to put on enough WHITE SHOULDERS until I was smellin' like a

Fancy Woman.

Loved them all, but no, I now like about 3 different perfumes, which I rotate.

Sooo mature and sooo boring!

P.S. even though my ident. says Switzerland, I am an American chick in Switzerland ( I go back and forth), so I know both the U.S. and European brands...and luckily get to benefit from both!


----------



## lilla (Dec 7, 2005)

Welcome to Mut Elisabeth!

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* Girls, Girls, Girls!!! ROTFLMAO!! YOU ALL WON'T BELIEVE WHAT I JUST DID.....I just went on E-Bay and purchased a s**tload of.......SWEET HONESTY!!!

Anybody remember SWEET HONESTY??? The Avon fragrance??

Well, I was born in 1964, and when I saw an old Sweet Honesty ad....

Gonna try it, never really liked it even when I was young..just for the Nostalgia Factor.

I also used to put on enough WHITE SHOULDERS until I was smellin' like a

Fancy Woman.

Loved them all, but no, I now like about 3 different perfumes, which I rotate.

Sooo mature and sooo boring!

P.S. even though my ident. says Switzerland, I am an American chick in Switzerland ( I go back and forth), so I know both the U.S. and European brands...and luckily get to benefit from both!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Dec 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* Girls, Girls, Girls!!! ROTFLMAO!! YOU ALL WON'T BELIEVE WHAT I JUST DID.....I just went on E-Bay and purchased a s**tload of.......SWEET HONESTY!!!

Oh, nooo you didn't!!! LOL!! I remember that stuff! My gramma used to get a lot of Avon fragrances and when I stayed over I remember dabbing this on before church. If I remember correctly, didn't Avon package their perfumes in these funky-looking bottles? Gramma had some that looked like red and green Christmas ornaments. So cool.


----------



## isis (Dec 7, 2005)

I used to wear Love's Baby Soft perfume during my pre-teen years.


----------



## Elisabeth (Dec 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* Oh, nooo you didn't!!! LOL!! I remember that stuff! My gramma used to get a lot of Avon fragrances and when I stayed over I remember dabbing this on before church. If I remember correctly, didn't Avon package their perfumes in these funky-looking bottles? Gramma had some that looked like red and green Christmas ornaments. So cool. Yes, KittySkyfish, they did and and some collectors still have them. If you go to E-Bay you'll see all kinds of stuff. They have these WEIRD White Poodle decanters, Christmas ornament decanters,etc. And one of their official "models" at the time was Pam Dawber!! (Pam later went on to play Mindy in Mork&amp;Mindy the T.V. Series). That's how "in" this stuff was. However, Since Avon has not produced this stuff since, like, 1978, I have Absolutely No Idea how this stuff is going to smell when I get it. Or for that matter, how (why, wherefore) all these folks on E-Bay have been storing it? In their attacs? Ewwww....Be afraid..Be very afraid...

Later, Elisabeth


----------



## Pat01 (Dec 9, 2005)

Loves Baby Soft, Jovan's Musk for Men, Charlie, Chanel #5, and Arpege


----------



## maryb505 (Dec 10, 2005)

My first fragrance, many, many years ago, was Youth Dew by Estee Lauder and yes they still make it!


----------



## FairyRave (Dec 16, 2005)

I also wore Navy. I also wore Lady Stetson and Love's Baby Soft too!


----------



## LOVECHIC (Dec 16, 2005)

*When I was a teen, I wore Sunflowers. *


----------



## Gwendela (Dec 17, 2005)

I was in love with Liz Claiborne in the triangle shaped bottle. I did occasionally wear white shoulders too.


----------



## eightthirty (Dec 17, 2005)

You can get Debbie Gibson's Electric Youth on Ebay!


----------



## L281173 (Dec 18, 2005)

I loved Christian Dior's Poison


----------



## chipzahoy (Dec 18, 2005)

Well I am still a teenager, but as a preteen/young teen I wore Exclamation! Blush (blech..) and whatever Bonus Time samples of Clinique Happy my mom would give me. Now I use Abercrombie for when I want a clean fresh scent and Escada Island Kiss otherwise (still looking for a good full-sized bottle).


----------



## Beth32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey there......Laura.....LUV YA!





Anyways, I wore Exclamation!, Luvs Baby Soft, and my moms Soft Musk by Avon. Man, I wanted to smell sooooooo sexy when I was in high school, but if I could go back now and smell myself, OOOUUUUHHHH yuk! I cannot for the life of me think of the other perfume I used to wear alot, but I know those two.


----------



## missie (Jan 2, 2006)

My first perfume was Charlie by Revlon when I was at highschool.... then Kiku (soft and pretty) and Styx ( heavy!) and Musk ( any brand!) Adored Avon Sweet Honesty in mid 70s too.

I used to like Chimere ( Prince Matchabelli) and Shalimar ( still love Shalimar) and Opium in the late 70's, early 80's and then when Poison and Georgio came out in the mid 80's I wore those but find them overwhelming now!

Ooh! I used to have everything in the Estee Lauder White Linen range in the early 80's ....even a wash for your "delicates" ( wow I was sucked in).

Really takes you back to smell things from when you were a teenager.. love that feeling..


----------



## littleliverbird (Jan 2, 2006)

Laura- I used to wear Charlie too! I had charlie red (my fave!), charlie white and charlie silver. I thought i was very sophisticated wearing them! (how deluded was I?!)





I always wore the body shop's 'dewberry.' God, i used to drown myself in the stuff-good job i didn't go near any naked flames!!!!!!!!!!














Does anybody remember 'tribe' perfume? It was in a purple and pink bottle, and i think it was by coty. You could pick it up almost anywhere for a few pounds. I still love the smell now!





I also loved pinching my aunties 'Lulu' perfume, which i thought was THE perfume you wore when you were all grown up and going out to parties.........


----------



## swibby28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I remember wearing Exclamation. My mother hated it. One time she grounded me for putting on two squirts instead of one!! When I got to high school, my favorite was Chloe Narcisse. I lived in that stuff!!! Now, I get crazy flashbacks whenever I smell it and I remember my unhappiness from high school. My best friend in high school wore Sunflowers, and that reminds me of my happy times!!! Funny that.

sarah


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 11, 2006)

Ahhhh the good old days lol.. I wore these

Skin Musk

Coty's Musk

Charlie

Sweet Honesty Avon

Jean Nate

I use to also sneak a spray of my mom's Estee.





Opuim when I was 16 and woked in cosmetics and then there was no stopping from there. :icon_love


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *swibby28* I remember wearing Exclamation. My mother hated it. One time she grounded me for putting on two squirts instead of one!! When I got to high school, my favorite was Chloe Narcisse. I lived in that stuff!!! Now, I get crazy flashbacks whenever I smell it and I remember my unhappiness from high school. My best friend in high school wore Sunflowers, and that reminds me of my happy times!!! Funny that.sarah






It is funny how scents remind you of things. Like I can smell a scent and it turns my nose just b/c I remember some girl I despised in high school, only b/c she always wore is why I remember. When I visit my grandpa, he has Aramis cologne, everytime I go I have to open it, and take a huge whiff. That was what my dad always wore, it is comforting to me and makes me remember him. I actually have thought of buying a bottle myself just to sniff when I miss him. And Tommy for men, which actually is not a bad scent, I cannot stand to smell it, b/c an absolutely horrible ex wore it all the time, so it just makes me turn my nose, even though this was like 10 years ago I dated him. I am glad my bf doesnt wear it, lol.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jan 19, 2006)

I wore Gucci Rush as a teen???? Can you believe it. I smelled it in Vogue magazine and begged my grandma to buy it for me. I felt so sexy and grown-up when I wore it. It is like pure patchouli! After a while I switched because I felt like I smelled like a Hippie.

The next one I wore was Estee Lauder Pleasure. The only reason I wore it was because my BF bought it for me and really liked it.

Now I wear a few. Marc Jacobs is my ultimate fave. I rotate that with Maybe Baby and Escada Magnetism.


----------



## tann (Jan 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *melzie_fire* My fave perfume when I was a preteen/teen was Navy. And, I gotta admit, I still like smelling it today although I really don't wear it.
I also liked Lady Stetson, and I can remember when my friend and I were all about Love's Baby Soft, White Musk and, of course, Exclamation! LOL

What did you wear, and do you like it now?





Lady Stetson, Diamonds, Jean Nate. Jean Nate smelled so soft.Right now, I enjoy NATURAL MUST. Just kidding. I like Happy, by Clinique. I like soft smells.


----------



## tann (Jan 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *oobladi* I was in love with Liz Claiborne in the triangle shaped bottle. I did occasionally wear white shoulders too. YES! And, I can't spell it, but the commerical said, "I can bring home the bacon...Fry it up in a pan...And never, never, never, let u forget u're a man, cuz I'm a WOMAN! *********(However u spell the name)Tann


----------



## exoticchica (Feb 24, 2006)

Baby powder and fruity scents as a kid and teen girl oh don't let me forget fragrance imposters, like Primo! haha Calgon Melon Ice body splash (spray) when I was 15/17 something like that. At about 18 and up I think it was trial and error whatever was affordable yet I loved the model in the ad (She by Revlon with Halle Berry as the spokesmodel remember? ) then (still 18 and throughout adult teen years) it was Peach Soft Musk by Avon, which is now d/c. Actually they all are now as far as I know. I also experimented with that yellow Hawaiian smell from Calgon, that smelled like candy but eventually I found to be cloying. take care, good topic btw


----------



## Min (Feb 24, 2006)

Exclamation

Fire &amp; Ice

Vanilla Fields

Tribe ( I think thats what it was called)

&amp; What ever that debbie gibson one was.


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 24, 2006)

gap scents! that's when they first came out, i think, or got popular.


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 24, 2006)

The first perfumes I ever wore were Avon ones cuz my grandma sold Avon. I loved Sweet Honesty, but the rest, I could agree they smelled likes crap. Bwahhh. Avon perfumes have actually gotten better now. I have 1 Avon perfume only, but I've smelled many of them and I'm considering buying them. They smell gorgeous. lol. Times change.


----------



## hissycat (Feb 25, 2006)

I had a solid avon perfume! I think it was in a bracelet!! I also wore (age progression applies here):

tinkerbell

love's baby soft (mock me if you must, but I bet I might actually still like this one)

Rive gauche (no idea what this smelled like)

blue jeans (ditto)

obsession (not a bad smell but over used and overdone)

EL Beautiful (gross!)

vanilla oil (also pretty gross, unless you find a good one that you layer--sparingly--with something else)

Lauren (still like this one; don't judge me!



)

Chanel no 5 (still nice)

Opium (only a dab'll do ya!)

I'm looking for new perfumes now. I was liking some ginger grapefruit smelling stuff from Origins but it didn't last. Ditto for Philosophy Falling in Love.

Oh boy poisson was horrendous!


----------



## MiaSays (Feb 26, 2006)

The first purfume I remember wearing was my older sisters leftover Navy. After highschool I started wearing Dolce and Gabbana Feminine (bought at the Heathrow airport in London for wayyy cheap), and now Curious from Britney Spears. As silly as she is, the purfume is great!


----------



## monniej (Mar 6, 2006)

chanel #5. i may just pick some up for old time sake.


----------



## julin1 (Mar 12, 2006)

When i was younger, my fav perfume was pheremone.



I can honestly say there won't be any reruns of that!


----------



## icecastles (May 25, 2006)

I wore exclamation and wild musk...


----------



## Aquilah (May 25, 2006)

Sunflowers, Vanilla Fields and Charlie... I miss Vanilla Fields kinda...


----------



## Quiana (May 25, 2006)

Sunflowers, New West and Excalmation


----------



## PerfectMistake (May 26, 2006)

I looooved Vanilla Fields, and still enjoy the smell! Oh wow! I also remember wearing "Oui" and "Madly" - but smelling those two now, ew! Haha they aren't awesome!


----------



## Fluffybuffy (May 31, 2006)

How funny is this? I used to wear "EXCLAMATION" from like a Payless drugtore. I should go see if it still smells good now. I used to buy also the body spray 'MALIBU MUSK" lOL!


----------



## ivette (Jun 1, 2006)

i wear halston and philosophy's clean scent. i'm not as into perfume/cologne as i am with mu


----------



## chocobon (Jun 1, 2006)

Narcisse by Chloe


----------



## sweetkitty55 (Jun 2, 2006)

I also rocked Exclamation and just loooved Malibu Musk! I think I also wore those awful aerosol-canned designer imposter monstrosities!!!!


----------



## mandy_ (Jun 3, 2006)

I wore baby soft all the way when I was younger!


----------



## Carol D. (Aug 15, 2007)

Ciara, kind of smells like a magic marker, but good somehow. Actually, I still wear it once in a great while, and it always gets compliments.


----------



## bella1342 (Aug 15, 2007)

I was a baby soft fan, and exclamation. i couldn't even tell you what they smelled like now. oh... in jr. high i also had a beverly hills 90210 perfume, and all the boys told me i smelled so good. LOL!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 15, 2007)

Vanilla Fields and Frech Vanilla


----------



## Di_amondgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Heaven Sent....


----------



## kspra (Aug 16, 2007)

This thread is too funny. I had to really think about my first.....hmmmmm. It was a strong one called POISON, and I wore a lot of it.....ha ha. I bet my friends could have killed me. This was around the same time POLO in the green bottle was popular for guys. I'm sure my boyfriend and I stunk....haha.


----------



## Pebl (Aug 21, 2007)

I used to wear Exclamation


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 21, 2007)

i wore romance by ralph lauren. My sister wore tommy girl by tommy hilfiger.

LOL


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 21, 2007)

i used to love kenzo

but now i dont like it so much


----------



## Haha!! (Aug 21, 2007)

My first was 4711. Then I tried a few others... the one I really liked was Epris. I remember Jacklyn Smith was the spokesperson of it.


----------



## caitrin176 (Aug 21, 2007)

Well,I didn't wear perfume until last year, when I turned 29. But I remember my fried's grandmother wore this Sav-On Drugstore stuff called "Emerlaude."(sp)It was bright,light green, the colr of the mouthwash Listerine, and toxically bright--but so exotic, as my own mother only ever smelled of Jergen's Hand Lotion.

And the fragrane I love most(though I've recently gone crazy perfume shopping!)is still one of my firsts: a honeysuckle and gardenia extract.No matter what season I'm in,inside me or out, it always makes me think of the first day of spring.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 22, 2007)

anais Anais, Cacharel. kind of classic as it's nice, sweet and still discreet so a teenager can wear it.

as a kid i loved Tartine et Chocolat (blue and white bottle, coming with a stuffed bunny or teddy bear if i remember well) and pomme d'api from Yves Rocher.


----------



## cateash (Aug 24, 2007)

When I was really young, like 12 and under I would borrow my Mum's Taboo by Cacharel, which I loved, and also Panache.

In my teens I loved Unforgettable by Revlon, Spellbound by Estee Lauder, and Incense by Impulse. I also loved wearing frangipani oil, still one of my fave scents.

In my late teens I was right into Poeme by Lancome, and White Musk body spray.

Of these the only one I would still wear would be Spellbound by Estee Lauder and maybe frangipani oil, nice if you put it in your hair.


----------



## cait (Aug 30, 2007)

My first perfume was actually Miss Dior. A family friend bought it as my Christmas gift when I was eight years old. After that I liked Charlie. And now I don't wear perfume that often at all. Go figure.


----------



## delidee32 (Aug 30, 2007)

Avon - Sweet Honesty....lol


----------



## bluebird08 (Aug 31, 2007)

Growing up I wore:

-CK1

-Lucky

-Sunflowers (I think that's the name) by Liz C.

-Victoria's Secret-Pear (back in 94)

-LizSport....

I would never wear them today though!


----------



## sushi-gal (Sep 1, 2007)

Revlon - Charlie Gold


----------



## NeptuneSky (Sep 8, 2007)

Exclamation Perfume by Coty

Cool Water Perfume by Davidoff

White Musk Perfume by Jovan


----------



## Lej (Sep 13, 2007)

in middle school i wore ambergris and civet oil by Houbigant. I also intercnanged it with Chanel #5 and White Shoulders.


----------



## blkchinky_01 (Sep 15, 2007)

Johnsons baby cologne in powder mist and i still do now from time to time..lol..it's just that baby scent and this body spray called seduction.


----------



## fluffy frog (Sep 15, 2007)

ooh i remember so many of these perfumes. The one i kinda started wearing in my teens was Exclamation, and Charlie - i liked all of them!! I now wear Dior Dune.


----------



## littletingoddes (Sep 16, 2007)

In high school I wore Lady Stetson and Charlie - I can't stand the smell of either of them now.

In college, I loved Colors of Benetton. And I wore a vanilla perfume oil from The Body Shop a lot - my boyfriend (now husband) got turned on by the smell of vanilla.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 16, 2007)

I lovED Exclamation.


----------



## tear1 (Sep 21, 2007)

Exclamation and Malibu.


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 22, 2007)

Exclamation and Benneton Colors


----------



## brewgrl (Sep 22, 2007)

My youth in various bottles:

Dior Poison

Body Shop Ananda

Elizabeth Arden Red Door

Victoria's Secret Rapture


----------



## GossamerTutu (Sep 26, 2007)

Technically I'm still in my 'younger years' but when I was about 9 - 10 I used to love my cheap rip-off of YSL Babydoll. Oh the shame!


----------



## Hellocat4 (Dec 5, 2012)

I have been feeling nostalgic lately, and made a wish-list of fragrances I wore when I was younger.  I located Exclamation from Walgreens yesterday, and purchased the gift set.  I couldn't decide between that or Jessica McClintock, and went w/ Exclamation.  I figured it isn't as easy to find these days, so JM can wait for a later date.  I ordered Debbie Gibson's Electric Youth from overstock.com.  I hope it isn't old or anything like that.  I totally remember what that smells like.  I am also in the market for EA Sunflowers and Love's Baby Soft.  I can remember all of them (except the Exclamation, until I smelled it).  My cousin wore Sunflowers, and had the bath set of it too.  I remember the staying power on it was good.


----------



## madeupMegan (Dec 5, 2012)

Not really perfum but I favoured body sprays one was Citrus the other Coconut.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Dec 5, 2012)

Electric youth , Sun, Moon and Stars, Hugo Boss for women and Curve


----------



## mermuse (Dec 5, 2012)

In high school, I used to wear the heck out of some VS Strawberry &amp; Champagne.  I also loved some Gap scents like crazy.  My absolute favorite was Om, the spicy orange one, and dream which I had in a travel size.  I  think I had heaven in the travel size too, but dream was the one I preferred.  I'm sure any of those scents would send me surging back in nostalgia.

Wow. I just learned that the discontinued Om is going for $100+ on ebay.  A BIN lists it at $186.  Wow.  It was pretty unique...

I think Exclamation and I had a very brief thing when I was younger more than likely due to all their marketing, and I had a brief affair with a sample bottle of Sun, Moon, &amp; Stars when I was younger as well.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Dec 5, 2012)

Merm, that is exactly why I went for exclamation. The marketing made me believe it was cool to wear. I wore it in jr. High and my mom hated it. The scent brings me right back to those old days.


----------



## suenotto (Dec 5, 2012)

The first perfume I fell in love with was Anais Anais, but I also liked CK1, Sunflowers, Happy, Curve. I don't really do perfumes too much anymore, but I do like Falling in Love and Unconditional Love from Philosophy, and the Beachy scented rollerball from Charlotte Ronson.  I also like some scents from http://www.forstrangewomen.com/perfumes-and-colognes-33/perfume-oils.html like "moss and ivy" and "astral projection" and her solid perfumes like "violin in the attic".


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 6, 2012)

I remember wearing lots of the Body Fantasies line - my favorites were Freesia and Cotton Candy. Bath and Body Works Country Apple, Sheer Freesia, and Warm Vanilla Sugar. Love's Baby Soft. Sunflowers. Various Calvin Klein knockoffs. VS Lovespell.

And my first "real" perfume was Davidoff Cool Water.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 7, 2012)

I wore either Liz Claiborne (little red triangle one) or Poison. Both of those stink to me now. Now I absolutely can't stand strong perfumes and opt for softer scents, frequently light vanillas or florals.


----------

